# Arrow lubricant?



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok let me try to explain this, shot the 3-D course a few times with just guy's I never met til that day, well on their side they had a small bout 7' long 1/4' pvc pipe with the 2 ends sealed, but a hole in the top with small brush's glued inside to wipe excess off. What they said they had inside was like 3-n-1 oil or WD40 liguid, my question is, what is the best lubricant to use for this make shift helper for easy arrow removel? The make of this is easy enough to do, just need to know whats inside.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

i use silicone from an automotive store in mine not the stuff for tires but the stuff used to help waterproof sparkplug wires and distributor caps usualy in a spray can


----------



## fast*eddie (Oct 19, 2003)

ArmorAll . It works pretty well on 3D targets .


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Black Magic tire dressing. Get a bottle at WalMart and will last you years. Better than any commercially made arrow lube and cheaper


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotel bars of soap also works, smells nice, and isn't messy.....


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Woody's arrow lub........... is by far the best thing out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

never tried it as I dont shoot 3D but there is a silicon spray wax by Dupont sold at Lowes. Silly slick stuff and I prefer it over wd-40 and pb blaster for lube, dont use it for penetration of stuck nuts and bolts though.


----------



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks all, good idea's I will be looking into.


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

silicone fluid

polydimethylsiloxane


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Auto wax on the shaft. Lasts about 6 shots so bring at least 5 arrows.

Jack


----------



## tomski007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mineral oil works good.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

fast*eddie said:


> ArmorAll . It works pretty well on 3D targets .


^^ This.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

woody's arrow lube the best i've found yet................


----------



## mphunts (Jan 8, 2008)

arrowbucket.com has bucket juice in a dispenser like woodys. I like it better than woodys. no odor, one bottle will last several years of 3d's & pretty cheap


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Take a Tube of M&M Mini Candy and enjoy !!!
Take the tube after you have finished the candy and stuff it FULL with cotton balls !
Just add the armor all or I do like the black magic let it soak in to the cotton and just close the top .

To apply just push the arrow tip all the way to the bottom and twist on the way out to remove excess .


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Scorpion Venom works good as well - my bottle " $15.00" has lasted me over 4 years and I shoot alot of 3-D and my son as'well " share the same bottle" !.


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bar of soap.Comes in handy if you get you hands dirty too.


----------



## warezaholicthe1 (Deactivated) (Apr 11, 2018)

Your animated GIF nearly gave me a stroke LOL


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

mich.bowhunter said:


> bar of soap.comes in handy if you get you hands dirty too.


x 2


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

warezaholicthe1 said:


> Your animated GIF nearly gave me a stroke LOL


That's how I feel about mining up 7 year old threads...

:mg:


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

Woody’s still the best


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Top Dog Rick said:


> Take a Tube of M&M Mini Candy and enjoy !!!
> Take the tube after you have finished the candy and stuff it FULL with cotton balls !
> Just add the armor all or I do like the black magic let it soak in to the cotton and just close the top .
> 
> To apply just push the arrow tip all the way to the bottom and twist on the way out to remove excess .


I need to try that!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

dajogejr said:


> That's how I feel about mining up 7 year old threads...
> 
> :mg:


And yet, I was just thinking about this very idea this past week after moving our club's 3D targets to a different range. It gave me the info I need.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I will use this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XTC17H6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 dispose or use all the liquid inside and then refill it with tire shine stuff. I like that I can apply the lubricant with sponge tip


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

You all can buy arrow lube, soap, WD40, mystery oil, etc., 

Best thing you can do is buy something that WON'T wear off or need re-application. Or get your hands greasy, the target greasy, etc.

DD Arrow puller. I won't waste time with rubber handles, flat pancakes, pot holders, etc.
Once you use this arrow puller, your only complaint will be why you didn't get one earlier.

It tried soap bars, arrow lube, etc. etc., etc.

Worked great for 2-3 shots. Reapply, etc.

http://www.ddarchery.com/

No, not affiliated with them in any way.
I've used it on 5mm arrows all the way up to 25 and 27 series.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.ddarchery.com/

Tempted to give it a try...


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

escorza88 said:


> http://www.ddarchery.com/
> 
> Tempted to give it a try...


Tell you what, buy one.
You don't agree you like it, I'll buy it off you for full purchase price shipped to me.
I have guys at the shop borrow mine all the damn time, they're too lazy (and some of them, technology inept) to order one for themselves.

My guess is you won't be contacting me...other than to thank me for the ease that the tool pulls arrows.

The key is grip, twist and break the seal, then pull.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

dajogejr said:


> Tell you what, buy one.
> You don't agree you like it, I'll buy it off you for full purchase price shipped to me.
> I have guys at the shop borrow mine all the damn time, they're too lazy (and some of them, technology inept) to order one for themselves.
> 
> ...


I watched a guy break a couple arrows with that puller, right after explaining how you have to be careful in how you pull with it to avoid breaking the arrow... and he said he still uses a lube on his fat arrows, even when using that puller.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

roosclan said:


> I watched a guy break a couple arrows with that puller, right after explaining how you have to be careful in how you pull with it to avoid breaking the arrow... and he said he still uses a lube on his fat arrows, even when using that puller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry. .any puller can break arrows, including your bare hand if you flex a carbon enough.
Just as you're more likely to bend an aluminum shaft pulling it out incorrectly than you are shooting it.

Not the fault of the puller. Twist, pull straight back.
If a user can't grasp that concept no puller will help...
It's cushioned rubber surrounding the arrow.
And if he broke a couple....I really don't know what to say.
I guess even coffee cups from McDonalds need to say caution, contents are hot for some people.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

dajogejr said:


> Tell you what, buy one.
> You don't agree you like it, I'll buy it off you for full purchase price shipped to me.
> I have guys at the shop borrow mine all the damn time, they're too lazy (and some of them, technology inept) to order one for themselves.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. Every single local event I go to shoot there are same guys there calling me to pull out their arrows. And every single year they been asking me "Where did you get this puller?" . Same guys every year! Just go and buy one for crying out loud.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

Wet Platinum. I would challenge any manufacturer to prove they make a better shaft lube.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Outsider said:


> Tell me about it. Every single local event I go to shoot there are same guys there calling me to pull out their arrows. And every single year they been asking me "Where did you get this puller?" . Same guys every year! Just go and buy one for crying out loud.


Ditto...
Stray shot into particle board....new foam inserts, etc.
I've rescued several arrows which would've been shop trophies otherwise.
Have you broken an arrow at all with yours?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

dajogejr said:


> Ditto...
> Stray shot into particle board....new foam inserts, etc.
> I've rescued several arrows which would've been shop trophies otherwise.
> Have you broken an arrow at all with yours?


No. And I have it for about 3-4 years. If you pull on the arrow on angle you will brake it no matter what puller you use.


----------



## HyperHat (May 15, 2015)

I also use auto wax, and just bring a cloth and small tube of wax to 3D day with me, and basically re-wax between every shot...


----------



## Jnelly89 (Sep 14, 2018)

What is the purpose of aarow lube? Do you get added fps? Or just easier to pull out of block?


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

> Black Magic tire dressing. Get a bottle at WalMart and will last you years. Better than any commercially made arrow lube and cheaper


This EXACTLY what i use and recommend.


----------



## doctornader (Mar 20, 2019)

Top Dog Rick said:


> Take a Tube of M&M Mini Candy and enjoy !!!
> Take the tube after you have finished the candy and stuff it FULL with cotton balls !
> Just add the armor all or I do like the black magic let it soak in to the cotton and just close the top .
> 
> To apply just push the arrow tip all the way to the bottom and twist on the way out to remove excess .


Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

